# URGENT! BlueCoat k9 Web Protection



## sveill0n (Apr 24, 2008)

Hello, 
I was wondering if anyone could please help me.
I had installed the k9 web protection program to monitor my children's access on the internet, but I have forgotten the password and do not have the email address either. Is there any other way to override and/or delete the program without the password? I'm not very good with computers but I need this program deleted.
Thanksray:


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

Hi, welcome to TSF

Unfortunately, we can't give any advice for bypassing security software like K9 as it is against forum policy. Have you tried contacting Bluecoat? *http://www1.k9webprotection.com/support/index.php*

From the forum rules:


> We do not condone, support or give instruction on any illegal activity pertaining to computer systems, computer hardware, computer software programs or computer related activities. Included in this group of activities are requests for help to circumvent system admin passwords or Administrator settings on networks. *We do understand that the majority of requests may be legitimate, but we do not have the means to discern these from non-legitimate requests.*


----------

